# Home needing Ratties in East Anglia, UK



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey guys! I've been bitten by the rat urge in a massive way again, but I thought before I tried getting myself some babies from a breeder I would first check and see whether there were any ratties in need of a good home. I prefer bucks, but would happily consider does if they were relatively calm. I have a critter nation 2-storey cage so plenty of space, and might be getting a third level addon in the near future as well 

Uri x


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

I suggest you make an account and post this on fancyratsforum.co.uk. This place is great for advice, but it's mostly populated by people from across the pond, so there's not a great source if uk rat breeder knowledge here. 

Alternatively, have a look on the NFRS website for a list of breeders in your area  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh I've already contacted breeders, thanks! I was just checking to see if there were any rats that needed a home before I ordered my kittens


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Ohh lovely  yeah, preloved is a good website for babies as well. Sometimes people need to rehome their rats for actual legitimate reasons, if you're looking to rescue!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

